# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  why are black people SO DAMN LOUD

## Karl

I suppose some smart ass will make accusations of racism for asking this but those that would pull race card probably aint worth bothering with so fuck it

Have you ever gone out in public and noticed how LOUD Black people are

In groups they all talk very loud

On cell phones they will scream into the phone especiallly the women 

Blacks usually gotta have some kind of hip hop music constantly playin if none is available black people will hum sing and tap on stuff

Blacks will also walk around with smartphones playing rap muisc at the highest settings as well even on the bus or train at a restaurant they seem to have zero regard for others aroound them

Im sure some whites and other races have people behaving like this but a very small percentage act this way in public
Blacks seem to have zero qualms 

If you want proof next time yu go into the city just observe how fucking loud black people are ya cant help but to notice it i guarentee it

----------


## Trinnity

The music is very noticeable. I can hear it thumping a hundred yards away. Since this is common among blacks, one could say it's cultural, but I think within that, it's more age related. I remember friends did this in high school. Then they grew up and stopped doing that stuff. I'm not saying it's a lack of maturity; maybe they just really like it loud.  :Dontknow:

----------


## garyo

I think that they are inherently hard of hearing.

----------



----------


## thedarkdaimon

It's a cultural thing like Italians talking with their hands or Mexican announcers yelling GOOOOOOAAAAAALLL in soccer matches.

----------


## Perianne

> It's a cultural thing like Italians talking with their hands...


That is called sign language.  It's for deaf people.  Doesn't have anything to do with being Italian.

----------


## Perianne

> I think that they are inherently hard of hearing.


Or, they don't give a crap.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I dunno, I've dealt with plenty of loud white people.

----------


## Perianne

> I dunno, I've dealt with plenty of loud white people.


About 7.8 percent of white people are loud.  64.6 percent of black people are loud.  That is almost two-thirds!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> About 7.8 percent of white people are loud.  64.6 percent of black people are loud.  That is almost two-thirds!


Well, you know what they say about statistics  :Tongue:

----------

Gemini (10-15-2013),Perianne (10-11-2013),President Peanut (10-16-2013)

----------


## countryboy

I think it's mostly a cultural thing. But as with most things, a certain percentage of people, including black people, are simply rude.

----------


## Dan40

> i think that they are inherently hard of hearing.


what?

----------

usfan (10-11-2013)

----------


## gamewell45

> The music is very noticeable. I can hear it thumping a hundred yards away. Since this is common among blacks, one could say it's cultural, but I think within that, it's more age related. I remember friends did this in high school. Then they grew up and stopped doing that stuff. I'm not saying it's a lack of maturity; maybe they just really like it loud.


It's quite possible that some have hearing issues; I know a lot of people, black, white and latino who don't speak at normal volume; instead they practically bellow when speaking.  Hearing loss can be attributed in general to listening to loud music, loud noises, ear infections and other host of malady's which are generally the cause.

----------


## usfan

> About 7.8 percent of white people are loud.  64.6 percent of black people are loud.  That is almost two-thirds!





> Well, you know what they say about statistics


97.6% of all statistics are made up on the spot..   :Big Grin:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (10-11-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> 97.6% of all statistics are made up on the spot..


Including mine.  But it sounded good!

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (10-11-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

I wonder how many decibels a manicure shop full of about 20 Asian women generate?  Oh, my achin' ears.........

----------


## Archer

> I suppose some smart ass will make accusations of racism for asking this but those that would pull race card probably aint worth bothering with so fuck it
> 
> Have you ever gone out in public and noticed how LOUD Black people are
> 
> In groups they all talk very loud
> 
> On cell phones they will scream into the phone especiallly the women 
> 
> Blacks usually gotta have some kind of hip hop music constantly playin if none is available black people will hum sing and tap on stuff
> ...


It is America and it is their right. They can think about it next time they feel discriminated against. Just like the white goth people and their metal faces.

----------


## Trinnity

> It's quite possible that some have hearing issues
> 
> [...]
> 
> attributed in general to listening to loud music,


Oh, the irony.

----------


## JustPassinThru

It's cultural...and also instinctive.

INSTINCTIVE, is their complete self-centeredness; and their inability to grasp cause-and-effect or understand that others have feelings as strong and as important as their own.

CULTURAL, in that they hate whitey; and will deliberately do EVERYTHING POSSIBLE to p!ss him off.

I hate loud music.  I can't focus or concentrate when loud music is playing.  But I don't know what blacks focus or concentrate on, other than their genitals.

Ray Cyst?  If you like.  But I've lived around and worked with many of them in a variety of circumstances...I call it as I see it.

----------


## thedarkdaimon

> That is called sign language.  It's for deaf people.  Doesn't have anything to do with being Italian.


I come from a large Italian family and there is a joke among us that if you want to shut an Italian up, you make him sit on his hands.  :Big Grin:

----------

Perianne (10-11-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> I come from a large Italian family and there is a joke among us that if you want to shut an Italian up, you make him sit on his hands.


But are their hands, LOUD?

----------


## Roadmaster

Loud music doesn't bother me, just don't like loud people. Can still hear like I could in my 20's. If a neighbor wants to push up their music, I don't care.

----------


## OceanloverOH

One of my pet peeves is when I'm driving along, with all my windows closed and the a/c on, with a good mellow CD playing.....and along comes a hopped-up car with all the windows open and the stereo BLASTING rap at top volume.  99% of the time, it's a young black man driving, with one or more others in the car with him.  It's even more miserable at a stoplight when I'm forced to sit there and get my eardrums ruptured.

----------

Perianne (10-11-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (10-11-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> I dunno, I've dealt with plenty of loud white people.


I know whatcha mean...I mean look~

that  is _loud._

----------

Perianne (10-11-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> One of my pet peeves is when I'm driving along, with all my windows closed and the a/c on, with a good mellow CD playing.....and along comes a hopped-up car with all the windows open and the stereo BLASTING rap at top volume.  99% of the time, it's a young black man driving, with one or more others in the car with him.  It's even more miserable at a stoplight when I'm forced to sit there and get my eardrums ruptured.


That crap seriously damages my calm. I can't stand it.

----------

OceanloverOH (10-12-2013)

----------


## Karl

> The music is very noticeable. I can hear it thumping a hundred yards away. Since this is common among blacks, one could say it's cultural, but I think within that, it's more age related. I remember friends did this in high school. Then they grew up and stopped doing that stuff. I'm not saying it's a lack of maturity; maybe they just really like it loud.


Well all high school kids do that

I am talking about ADULTS here often well into MIDDLE AGE

perhaps many of you have never lived in a big city or had much exposure to black people because what I am talking about should be quite OBVIOUS to anybody who has

----------

JustPassinThru (10-12-2013)

----------


## Karl

> One of my pet peeves is when I'm driving along, with all my windows closed and the a/c on, with a good mellow CD playing.....and along comes a hopped-up car with all the windows open and the stereo BLASTING rap at top volume.  99% of the time, it's a young black man driving, with one or more others in the car with him.  It's even more miserable at a stoplight when I'm forced to sit there and get my eardrums ruptured.


Lots of young white kids do that these days too

Apparently thanks to hip hop culture a lot of young whites from the suburbs think its COOL to act ghetto and talk ebonics some will even saythe

----------


## patrickt

> I suppose some smart ass will make accusations of racism for asking this but those that would pull race card probably aint worth bothering with so fuck it
> 
> Have you ever gone out in public and noticed how LOUD Black people are
> 
> In groups they all talk very loud
> 
> On cell phones they will scream into the phone especiallly the women 
> 
> Blacks usually gotta have some kind of hip hop music constantly playin if none is available black people will hum sing and tap on stuff
> ...


Smart move, Trinnity.

----------

countryboy (10-12-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> That is called sign language.  It's for deaf people.  Doesn't have anything to do with being Italian.


Actually it does. 

Also, they aren't very technically proficient.  I used to train foreign students for the military.  The worst?  Italians and Saudis.  Their cultural differences in bathing habits also presented occasional problems.

The best?  Norwegians, Germans, Spaniards and Kuwaitis (although we only had a couple of Kuwaitis).

----------


## patrickt

Actually, this thread reminds me of my first few weeks as a police officer. I was from the south where blacks were quite common and one of the older cops in our department in Colorado said, "Tell me, Pat, why are they all so big?"

"Well, Bill, it's probably because every damn one of them is in town here on a football scholarship as defensive linemen for the university."

"Really?"

That cop left and I always wondered what happened to him.

Me? I always wondered why Yankees were so loud. In a barracks you could always hear the New Yorkers.

----------


## Canadianeye

> I suppose some smart ass will make accusations of racism for asking this but those that would pull race card probably aint worth bothering with so fuck it
> 
> Have you ever gone out in public and noticed how LOUD Black people are
> 
> In groups they all talk very loud
> 
> On cell phones they will scream into the phone especiallly the women 
> 
> Blacks usually gotta have some kind of hip hop music constantly playin if none is available black people will hum sing and tap on stuff
> ...


Not all of them, but yeah....countless times I have observed this. Dunno why. I think it has something to do with trying to talk over each other. Something like that.

----------


## Trinnity

> Well all high school kids do that
> 
> I am talking about ADULTS here often well into MIDDLE AGE
> 
> perhaps many of you have never lived in a big city or had much exposure to black people because what I am talking about should be quite OBVIOUS to anybody who has


Hell, my county is almost 60% black. The loud music, pants-on-the-ground, bad language, general rudeness,  :Shakeshead:  DON'T get me started....I'm being polite here.  :Angry20:

----------


## Trinnity

> Lots of young white kids do that these days too
> 
> Apparently thanks to hip hop culture a lot of young whites from the suburbs think its COOL to act ghetto and talk ebonics some will even saythe


That's called wigger, but most people know that....

----------


## Trinnity

> Smart move, Trinnity.


Well, he's ranting and it's not PC what he's saying. But freedom of speech is a biggee here, so - there's that. Like I said; and he knows this: If he pushes too many buttons and causes trouble, he'll be shown the door. You don't like the attitude? I get that. But stereotypes happen for a reason. 

He's not breaking any rules here.
I hate PC and this is not that anal be-careful-what-you-say BIG PF. Sometimes freedom of speech makes people uncomfortable. It goes with the territory.
 @patrickt

----------

usfan (10-12-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Hell, my county is almost 60% black. The loud music, pants-on-the-ground, bad language, general rudeness,  DON'T get me started....I'm being polite here.


I blame the state (government) for this. I was pretty much raised in a black household and in a black neighborhood. 30 years ago it was nothing like this. It was when the democratic party was getting desperate.

Get loud and momma smacked that damn head! Yeah you never completed mother f---- before daddy put your ass on the ground!

----------


## Dan40

> I blame the state (government) for this. I was pretty much raised in a black household and in a black neighborhood. 30 years ago it was nothing like this. It was when the democratic party was getting desperate.
> 
> Get loud and momma smacked that damn head! Yeah you never completed mother f---- before daddy put your ass on the ground!


30 years ago????????

Back in the 60's, in the military if there were loud persons and/or loud music, 90% chance, it was from blacks.

That would not have been the case in my small, quiet, northern, home town.  But it sure as hell WAS the case in the military.

----------


## Perianne

If I were black I would still have blonde hair and blue eyes.  And I wouldn't be loud.

----------

Dan40 (10-12-2013)

----------


## Karl

> Well, he's ranting and it's not PC what he's sayg. But freedom of speech is a biggee here, so - there's that. Like I said; and he knows this: If he pushes too many buttons and causes trouble, he'll be shown the door. You don't like the attitude? I get that. But stereotypes happen for a reason. 
> 
> He's not breaking any rules here.
> I hate PC and this is not that anal be-careful-what-you-say BIG PF. Sometimes freedom of speech makes people uncomfortable. It goes with the territory.
>  @patrickt


Damn right you tell em @Trinnity if people want PC they can go mnext door or if they want NAZISTIC PC they can go to Political Hotwire where they have an army of moderators who have nothing better to do than read every single post and hand out infractions like candy heck just thinking of something offensive will get you infracted at hotwire and hotwire will lock entire threads for slightly minor stuff but if you are in their little clique you can be like that faggot bonnie caruso actually bonncaruso but i call him bonnie caruso who gets to stalk troll and antagonize anybody he wishes without impunity 

Further more this a section dedicated to threads complaining abotu black people what do people expect those who are overly sensitive have no buisnees clicking on a sub-forum titled such am i right or am i right

----------


## Perianne

> If I were black I would still have blonde hair and blue eyes.  And I wouldn't be loud.


Attachment 1324

----------

DonGlock26 (10-16-2013)

----------


## Archer

> 30 years ago????????
> 
> Back in the 60's, in the military if there were loud persons and/or loud music, 90% chance, it was from blacks.
> 
> That would not have been the case in my small, quiet, northern, home town.  But it sure as hell WAS the case in the military.


That depends on how you define loud. Speakers and stereo systems were not what they are today.

----------


## Dan40

> That depends on how you define loud. Speakers and stereo systems were not what they are today.


I was mainly talking about VOCALLY loud.  And ANY radio in the jungle is loud as hell!   And stupid!

----------

Archer (10-12-2013)

----------


## Archer

> I was mainly talking about VOCALLY loud.  And ANY radio in the jungle is loud as hell!   And stupid!


I will have to take your word for it and I have no reason to doubt you.

----------


## patrickt

> Well, he's ranting and it's not PC what he's saying. But freedom of speech is a biggee here, so - there's that. Like I said; and he knows this: If he pushes too many buttons and causes trouble, he'll be shown the door. You don't like the attitude? I get that. But stereotypes happen for a reason. 
> 
> He's not breaking any rules here.
> I hate PC and this is not that anal be-careful-what-you-say BIG PF. Sometimes freedom of speech makes people uncomfortable. It goes with the territory.
>  @patrickt


And it doesn't hurt that you agree with him.

----------


## Perianne

> And it doesn't hurt that you agree with him.


Black people do tend to be loud.  I don't really think there is any legitimate argument about that.

----------


## QuaseMarco

This is basically a racist thread. Many people from all stratums of society are loud.

----------


## Perianne

> This is basically a racist thread. Many people from all stratums of society are loud.


I tend to notice that black people - as a group - are louder than any other groups.  It doesn't make me racist.  It is observation.

----------


## Trinnity

> Damn right you tell em @Trinnity if people want PC they can go mnext door or if they want NAZISTIC PC they can go to Political Hotwire where they have an army of moderators who have nothing better to do than read every single post and hand out infractions like candy heck just thinking of something offensive will get you infracted at hotwire and hotwire will lock entire threads for slightly minor stuff but if you are in their little clique you can be like that faggot bonnie caruso actually bonncaruso but i call him bonnie caruso who gets to stalk troll and antagonize anybody he wishes without impunity 
> 
> Further more this a section dedicated to threads complaining abotu black people what do people expect those who are overly sensitive have no buisnees clicking on a sub-forum titled such am i right or am i right


You're banned there, right? Mebbe I should join up over there and look for some beleaguered patriots and good liberals - offer them a haven to consider.

----------

Perianne (10-12-2013)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I tend to notice that black people - as a group - are louder than any other groups.  It doesn't make me racist.  It is observation.


I can't be a judge. I'm white and tend to get loud when engaged in an intense conversation..... they say to my detriment.

----------


## Perianne

> I can't be a judge. I'm white and tend to get loud when engaged in an intense conversation..... they say to my detriment.


Yep.  Loud is not usually a good thing.

----------


## Archer

> I can't be a judge. I'm white and tend to get loud when engaged in an intense conversation..... they say to my detriment.


Not if you say "Hey shut the hell up and listen!"

----------

Perianne (10-12-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Not if you say "Hey shut the hell up and listen!"


You be funny, @Archer.

----------


## Dan40

> This is basically a racist thread. Many people from all stratums of society are loud.


Its factual, not racist.  Black people ARE loud, and rude.

----------


## Trinnity

> And it doesn't hurt that you agree with him.


Really???



 Sounds like you're calling me racist. Just because I get annoyed with some of the qualities of black culture doesn't mean I'm a hard case. I mentioned in another thread that I helped out a stranded family the other night....I didn't mention that it was a black man/woman/girl. I'll help anyone who needs it and I'm nice to people, regardless of any prejudices or annoyances that strike me. I've been treated bad for being white, look at with derision, ignored, etc - big fuckin' deal; I'll get over it. 

I can think whatever I damn well want, but _it's how you treat people that counts_. I've been PERSONALLY responsible for saving several lives in emergency situations and they were, I recall; one was a black man and one was a Navy Seal. Both of them would have DIED if it weren't for ME.

I sleep just FINE at night and I don't owe you or anyone else contrition. People here have freedom of speech; anyone who doesn't understand that must have missed something, big time.

I'm a little steamed right now. If you weren't implying I'm racist, I apologize.


I'll tell ya, SLH doesn't mind broaching some "unsafe" topics; that's either foolish or brave - it remains to be seen, but I like it because it stirs the debate and "safe" is boring.  BUT if he gets me in trouble for letting him come back, it's on ME, not him - as you so succinctly pointed out. 

I can handle it~

that's right.

----------

Perianne (10-12-2013),usfan (10-12-2013)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Everyone is loud at times.  What the OP is referring to is the ALWAYS loud, THOUGHTLESS, INCONSIDERATE, INTENTIONALLY PROVOCATIVE noise that blacks love to make.  Everything from screaming the F-bomb every third word, to cranking up their tuneless, broken-metre, thuggish "rap" up.

Done to provoke those who don't like it.  Want proof?  LISTEN to it.  It's about killing and hurting and stealing and mistreating and p!ssing people off.  They listen to it; so obviously they think that attitude is a good one to have.  And they amplify it to annoy civilized people.

We are gonna have to think about "white homelands" soon.  There's no other way, except outright race war.

----------


## Perianne

> I've been PERSONALLY responsible for saving several lives in emergency situations and they were, I recall; one was a black man and one was a Navy Seal. Both of them would have DIED if it weren't for ME.


I have also helped save many, many lives.  But ya wanna know what bugs me?  It is giving medical care to a Muslim man, who in all likelihood, would cut my throat if he could get away with it.  Or rape me.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Everyone is loud at times.  What the OP is referring to is the ALWAYS loud, THOUGHTLESS, INCONSIDERATE, INTENTIONALLY PROVOCATIVE noise that blacks love to make.  Everything from screaming the F-bomb every third word, to cranking up their tuneless, broken-metre, thuggish "rap" up.
> 
> Done to provoke those who don't like it.  Want proof?  LISTEN to it.  It's about killing and hurting and stealing and mistreating and p!ssing people off.  They listen to it; so obviously they think that attitude is a good one to have.  And they amplify it to annoy civilized people.
> 
> We are gonna have to think about "white homelands" soon.  There's no other way, except outright race war.


Problem about Rap music is that it is financially supported by white kids who buy into that rank counter-culture.

----------

Perianne (10-12-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Problem about Rap music is that it is financially supported by white kids who buy into that rank counter-culture.


I love rap music.  I always prefer to be called a bitch and a ho.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I love rap music.  I always prefer to be called a bitch and a ho.


Well there you go.

----------


## Archer

> You be funny, @Archer.


Sumtime I bees like dat.

----------


## Perianne

> Well there you go.


I was thinking of maybe changing my PTF name to PeriHo!

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I was thinking of maybe changing my PTF name to PeriHo!


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Archer

> I was thinking of maybe changing my PTF name to PeriHo!


HoBitch?

----------


## Perianne

> HoBitch?


Are you calling me a HoBitch?  Or are you suggesting that would be an appropriate name for me?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Problem about Rap music is that it is financially supported by white kids who buy into that rank counter-culture.


Man, that's a whole 'nuther can of worms.  

The kids buy it because it's "kewel."  Because the've learned in goobermint skuels to HATE themselves, to HATE white people, their own culture, everything civilized, restrained, understated...all of post-Medieval manners and customs.  They've learned to use "muthafukkah" as an all-purpose noun or adjective, and every third word.  They've learned contempt for women.  They may mouth Equal Rights and pro-female Affirmative Action...but up close and personal, in their dating lives...they have nothing but contempt for women.

Just like most blacks.

Rap, they wear as a badge - not unlike what blacks do.  It's an advertisement - to let others know where their heads are at.

Unfortunately for them, when blacks see this played out, they don't think "_my white bruthah_."  They think, "_Fresh MEAT!!_"

----------


## Archer

> Are you calling me a HoBitch?  Or are you suggesting that would be an appropriate name for me?


Well it was a suggestion. You said PeriHo and mentioned bitch earlier so I combined them. But if you want to get all offended I can talk dirty :Smile:

----------

Perianne (10-12-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Well it was a suggestion. You said PeriHo and mentioned bitch earlier so I combined them. But if you want to get all offended I can talk dirty


Again, you be funny!

----------


## Archer

> Again, you be funny!


Crap, mud, dust!

----------

Perianne (10-12-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Crap, mud, dust!


Ostomy bag farts!

----------


## RMNIXON

> *I think it's mostly a cultural thing. But as with most things, a certain percentage of people, including black people, are simply rude.*




Are you suggesting some separate black culture exists in our integrated society?

Where "some blacks" being loud, rude, and offensive must be tolerated cause other people don't wanna be called racist!

Got that right!  :Geez: 


Only I call it a broken culture.

----------


## Karl

> I was thinking of maybe changing my PTF name to PeriHo!



Now why would you go and do that @Perianne is such a beautiful name please don't do that

----------

Perianne (10-13-2013)

----------


## Karl

> I'll tell ya, SLH doesn't mind broaching some "unsafe" topics; that's either foolish or brave - it remains to be seen, but I like it because it stirs the debate and "safe" is boring.  BUT if he gets me in trouble for letting him come back, it's on ME, not him - as you so succinctly pointed out. 
> 
> I can handle it~
> 
> that's right.


Please don't expose the secret to my success or else they will put me out of buisness @Trinnity

----------


## Trinnity

> Please don't expose the secret to my success or else they will put me out of business @Trinnity


Honestly, I have no idea what you're talking about. PM me.

----------


## Roadmaster

> You're banned there, right? Mebbe I should join up over there and look for some beleaguered patriots and good liberals - offer them a haven to consider.


 Watch out PH loves to ban people. If you go use a name like confederate or anything from the south and watch yourself get banned fast without doing anything wrong. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Watch out PH loves to ban people. If you go use a name like confederate or anything from the south and watch yourself get banned fast without doing anything wrong.


PH as in hotwire?  I was temp banned there a few times.  I eventually made a showy exit and, in essence, told them to GFT.

----------


## Roadmaster

> PH as in hotwire?  I was temp banned there a few times.  I eventually made a showy exit and, in essence, told them to GFT.


 Yes I am still a member and ex-mod. I know them too well. :Smiley20:

----------


## Roadmaster

> Its factual, not racist.  Black people ARE loud, and rude.


 That's also what my black friends say. Some are not and I have a real good friend that is black and she doesn't understand some. I have seen some whites like this too but not as much as blacks.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yes I am still a member and ex-mod. I know them too well.


I thought I recognized the username.  :Smile:

----------


## Roadmaster

> I thought I recognized the username.


Nope it's different there.

----------


## Karl

> Watch out PH loves to ban people. If you go use a name like confederate or anything from the south and watch yourself get banned fast without doing anything wrong.


All due RESPECT they ain't half bad compared to POLITICAL HOTWIRE

At hotwire you don't even have to break the rules just some crybaby needs to be really butthurt and raise a stink.

Political Hotwire employs an entire ARMY of moderators to read EVERY LAST POST

Hotwire mods will LOCK three out of ten threads for NO APPARENT REASON

Political Hotwire will BAN YOU for even having a slightly offensive thought.

I should make a sok over there and recruit the decent ones to check this place out

----------


## Roadmaster

> All due RESPECT they ain't half bad compared to POLITICAL HOTWIRE
> 
> At hotwire you don't even have to break the rules just some crybaby needs to be really butthurt and raise a stink.
> 
> Political Hotwire employs an entire ARMY of moderators to read EVERY LAST POST
> 
> Hotwire mods will LOCK three out of ten threads for NO APPARENT REASON
> 
> Political Hotwire will BAN YOU for even having a slightly offensive thought.
> ...


That's what I am talking about political hotwire. Yes if you are not in the little group that whines they will ban you. Why, the report button. They all get together and hit it at once, it's a game. I know  just about everyone over there and trust me they don't like right mods. I was outnumbered but not forced to quit and won many  arguments but I quit for other reasons not with the site.

----------


## Dan40

> That's also what my black friends say. Some are not and I have a real good friend that is black and she doesn't understand some. I have seen some whites like this too but not as much as blacks.


YESTERDAY, I went to the store.  Coming out 2 black women were talking at the exit.  They were rudely oblivious to the fact they were blocking the door with their monster bubble butts. ( OR, they knew exactly what they were doing and did not care).  My car was 15 or so cars up the parking lot.  I could still hear them at my car.  Altho I've spoken many languages in my life, Ebonics isn't one of them, so I didn't know, OR CARE, what they were talking about.  Just that they were extremely rude and loud.  This happens on a near daily basis.

ANYONE that denies this, has proven themselves to be both a PC fool, and racist themselves.

----------


## Perianne

> YESTERDAY, I went to the store.  Coming out 2 black women were talking at the exit.  They were rudely oblivious to the fact they were blocking the door with their monster bubble butts. ( OR, they knew exactly what they were doing and did not care).  My car was 15 or so cars up the parking lot.  I could still hear them at my car.  Altho I've spoken many languages in my life, Ebonics isn't one of them, so I didn't know, OR CARE, what they were talking about.  Just that they were extremely rude and loud.  This happens on a near daily basis.
> 
> ANYONE that denies this, has proven themselves to be both a PC fool, and racist themselves.


 @Dan40, you sound like a typical white "mu-fuh"!

Hahahaha.  I make funny jokes.   lol

----------


## Roadmaster

> YESTERDAY, I went to the store.  Coming out 2 black women were talking at the exit.  They were rudely oblivious to the fact they were blocking the door with their monster bubble butts. ( OR, they knew exactly what they were doing and did not care).  My car was 15 or so cars up the parking lot.  I could still hear them at my car.  Altho I've spoken many languages in my life, Ebonics isn't one of them, so I didn't know, OR CARE, what they were talking about.  Just that they were extremely rude and loud.  This happens on a near daily basis.
> 
> ANYONE that denies this, has proven themselves to be both a PC fool, and racist themselves.


I get where you are coming from. The couple of black women I like are cut down by other blacks behind their backs because they are not rude or loud and speak English. They don't mess with them tho because they may be nice but they could beat the crap out of the others ones and they know it. Loud and rude doesn't make a person strong. They choose to hang with white people because they don't like the mentality of  the others.

----------

Perianne (10-13-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> @Dan40, you sound like a typical white "mu-fuh"!
> 
> Hahahaha.  I make funny jokes.   lol


Naw, if I was a mofo, or mu-fuh, I'd have called them skanky ho's, not rude bubble butts.

----------


## Trinnity

I'm gonna check it out.

----------


## Perianne

> I'm gonna check it out.


The bubble butts?

----------



----------


## The XL

I think it's more of an age thing, but yeah, some black dudes are loud.  I was walking on the street the other day, and some dude passed by in his car with the music blasting.  The ground was shaking, lmfao.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I'm gonna check it out.


 Why not but the last time I went there, no right mods. They will tell you some are but I know them all.  :Smiley20:  Who knows I may go back one day. Love to debate and have thick skin.

----------


## Trinnity

> You're banned there, right? Mebbe I should join up over there and look for some beleaguered patriots and good liberals - offer them a haven to consider.





> All due RESPECT they ain't half bad compared to POLITICAL HOTWIRE. At hotwire you don't even have to break the rules just some crybaby needs to be really butthurt and raise a stink.
> 
> Political Hotwire employs an entire ARMY of moderators to read EVERY LAST POST. Hotwire mods will LOCK three out of ten threads for NO APPARENT REASON
> 
> Political Hotwire will BAN YOU for even having a slightly offensive thought.
> I should make a sok over there and recruit the decent ones to check this place out





> That's what I am talking about political hotwire. Yes if you are not in the little group that whines they will ban you. Why, the report button. They all get together and hit it at once, it's a game. I know  just about everyone over there and trust me they don't like right mods. I was outnumbered but not forced to quit and won many  arguments but I quit for other reasons not with the site.





> I'm gonna check it out.





> Why not but the last time I went there, no right mods. They will tell you some are but I know them all.  Who knows I may go back one day. Love to debate and have thick skin.


I'm over there now. Already running into flamebaiters....there's one named Germain with a big ole lib chip on his shoulder just throwing it out there. What an amateur.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I'm over there now. Already running into flamebaiters....there's one named Germain with a big ole lib chip on his shoulder just throwing it out there. What an amateur.


PH is rife with extreme Left Wingers.  It's the worst I've seen on the Internet.  They keep a few far Right Wingers around for fun like a cat plays with a mouse, but anyone else is banned or harassed into leaving.

----------


## Perianne

> PH is rife with extreme Left Wingers.  It's the worst I've seen on the Internet.


Worse than here?  I can't imagine such a place.

----------


## Trinnity

> PH is rife with extreme Left Wingers.  It's the worst I've seen on the Internet.  They keep a few far Right Wingers around for fun like a cat plays with a mouse, but anyone else is banned or harassed into leaving.


So.........wasting my time? No one to recruit?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Worse than here?  I can't imagine such a place.


Try it.  You'll clearly see the difference.  This place is primarily Right Wingers/Leaners with a few Left Wing leaners, but nothing compared to what you'll see at PH.

----------


## Trinnity

Yeah, but we don't pick on the libs. At least that's the tone I set....

Some of the members can't seem to resist picking on them a little. <taps foot>

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> So.........wasting my time? No one to recruit?


It's worth a shot.  The worst they can do is throw you out of there.  :Big Grin: 

Besides, there's always the lurkers.  You could easily pick up a few there.

----------


## Perianne

> Try it.  You'll clearly see the difference.  This place is primarily Right Wingers/Leaners with a few Left Wing leaners, but nothing compared to what you'll see at PH.


 @Max Rockatansky, you NEVER pick up on my jokes.  I am going to have to give you some of that-there learnin!

----------

Max Rockatansky (10-14-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yeah, but we don't pick on the libs. At least that's the tone I set....
> 
> Some of the members can't seem to resist picking on them a little. <taps foot>


You run a good board, Trinnity.   Another reason why this is my favorite roost.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> @Max Rockatansky, you NEVER pick up on my jokes.  I am going to have to give you some of that-there learnin!


Send pictures!  I always do better when someone draws it out for me.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perianne

> Send pictures!  I always do better when someone draws it out for me.


Pictures cause problems.

----------


## Dan40

> Yeah, but we don't pick on the libs. At least that's the tone I set....
> 
> Some of the members can't seem to resist picking on them a little. <taps foot>


Is pointing out that liberal ideas are demeaning, discouraging, unaffordable, and unsustainable, "picking" on them?

----------

Perianne (10-14-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

> So.........wasting my time? No one to recruit?


 Yes you can, there are some soft lefts left and a few rights. I tried to recruit one but couldn't PM her an old friend that went back. Crazy must have her PM off and doesn't know it. Many of my friends were banned on my list. Some are even new that wouldn't know me. Can't hurt to try.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Pictures cause problems.


Not for me.  If someone else disagrees, that's their problem.

----------


## Roadmaster

Oh yea some of the soft lefts were my friends too. :Smiley20:  Just never seem to catch them online.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Is pointing out that liberal ideas are demeaning, discouraging, unaffordable, and unsustainable, "picking" on them?


From what I've seen both here and other forums, when it's one-on-one, no problem.  When it's a gang bashing a single player, it's wrong.  It leads to a forum becoming an echo chamber which is exactly what PH has turned into. 

I think Trinnity not only recognizes the wrongness of people ganging up and driving away members for ideological differences, but she doesn't want TPF to become an echo chamber.

----------


## Dan40

> From what I've seen both here and other forums, when it's one-on-one, no problem.  When it's a gang bashing a single player, it's wrong.  It leads to a forum becoming an echo chamber which is exactly what PH has turned into. 
> 
> I think Trinnity not only recognizes the wrongness of people ganging up and driving away members for ideological differences, but she doesn't want TPF to become an echo chamber.


Your opinion is noted.  But its my ass she kicks.


I'm starting to like it! :Smile:

----------


## Roadmaster

> From what I've seen both here and other forums, when it's one-on-one, no problem.  When it's a gang bashing a single player, it's wrong.  It leads to a forum becoming an echo chamber which is exactly what PH has turned into. 
> 
> I think Trinnity not only recognizes the wrongness of people ganging up and driving away members for ideological differences, but she doesn't want TPF to become an echo chamber.


There is a gang of people there and I wouldn't recruit one of them. They drove many away from PH. Just having members is not worth bringing even one of them here. They would all follow and try to destroy this site. I was there a long time and know who not to bring.

----------


## Trinnity

> Is pointing out that liberal ideas are demeaning, discouraging, unaffordable, and unsustainable, "picking" on them?


That's fine. It's the _personal_ attacks that I don't like to see.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Your opinion is noted.  But its my ass she kicks.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to like it!


  It's her taste in shoes, especially boots, that make the difference.

----------


## Trinnity

> There is a gang of people there and I wouldn't recruit one of them. They drove many away from PH. Just having members is not worth bringing even one of them here. They would all follow and try to destroy this site. I was there a long time and know who not to bring.


I wouldn't invite a lefty troll....hell, they'd report me and then come over here and shit up the place. 

Maybe it IS a waste of time.

----------


## Trinnity

> It's her taste in shoes, especially boots, that make the difference.


Those are kinda cute, but I like these better

Crap crap crap....every time, EVERY DAMN TIME you guys start this shit and get me high on boots, it costs me money.

I _want_ these.
looking for the best deal, now - not kidding

----------


## Roadmaster

> I wouldn't invite a lefty troll....hell, they'd report me and then come over here and shit up the place. 
> 
> Maybe it IS a waste of time.


 I could PM you a name that is not a troll that just came back but ask her not to send any trolls with her. Be careful, you have to know who to invite or not. They will turn you in and ban you if they find out you are trying to recruit it's against the rules even in PM. You can't trust many over there and Wing PMed me to get me at these sites. My friends list is shot, no one left.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Those are kinda cute, but I like these better
> 
> Crap crap crap....every time, EVERY DAMN TIME you guys start this shit and get me high on boots, it costs me money.
> 
> I _want_ these.
> looking for the best deal, now - not kidding


A hundred bucks for shoes!  My GOD!  What is this nation coming to???  

http://www.shoebuy.com/lucky-brand-hilary/329485

----------


## Trinnity

> A hundred bucks for shoes!  My GOD!  What is this nation coming to???


I would gladly buy them, but they're not available anywhere. Ebay has them, but not in my size. Dammit.

Buy cheap, get garbage. Those are real leather.

----------


## Dan40

> I would gladly buy them, but they're not available anywhere. Ebay has them, but not in my size. Dammit.
> 
> Buy cheap, get garbage. Those are real leather.


Ooooo, I love the feel of fine leather,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Perianne

> A hundred bucks for shoes!  My GOD!  What is this nation coming to???


I once paid nearly $600 for a navel ring.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I once paid nearly $600 for a navel ring.


I am cheap but I don't buy shoes a lot so yes  when I do once or twice a year they are nice and comfortable. I walk a lot and my shoes are important. Cheap on everything else.

----------


## Trinnity

> Ooooo, I love the feel of fine leather,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I have a belt. You askin' for a whippin'?

----------


## Perianne

I love shoes.  But they are hard to find in my size.

----------


## Perianne

> I have a belt. You askin' for a whippin'?


I think @Dan40 is kinky that way.

----------


## Dan40

> I think @Dan40 is kinky that way.


Yes kinky.

Do you know the difference between kinky and perverted?

Kinky is when you use feathers.  Perverted is using the whole chicken!

----------


## Perianne

> Kinky is when you use feathers.  Perverted is using the whole chicken!


I don't understand.  Using the whole chicken to do what?

----------


## Trinnity

> I don't understand.  Using the whole chicken to do what?


Don't ask. I don't wanna be deleting posts.


I'm being trolled on PH right now by no less than 3 people. LOL, they're thick with trolls there. What a joke.  :Shakeshead: 
I plan to frustrate them with my _cool._

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I once paid nearly $600 for a navel ring.


That must have been a helluvva navel ring.  Diamond?  Ruby?

----------


## Perianne

> That must have been a helluvva navel ring.  Diamond?  Ruby?


Diamonds.

----------

Max Rockatansky (10-14-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Don't ask. I don't wanna be deleting posts.
> 
> 
> I'm being trolled on PH right now by no less than 3 people. LOL, they're thick with trolls there. What a joke. 
> I plan to frustrate them with my _cool._


Good plan.  Yes, that's as I recall the place. The trolls are left alone as long as they lean far left.

----------


## Perianne

> I'm being trolled on PH right now by no less than 3 people. LOL, they're thick with trolls there. What a joke. 
> I plan to frustrate them with my _cool._


Do you need any help or backup?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Diamonds.


That would do it!  No piercings or tattoos here and the only piece of jewelry I have is a solid gold chain necklace I bought in Bangkok about 20 years ago with a Buddhist amulet.

----------


## Trinnity

> Do you need any help or backup?


Me? Are you kidding?

That's funny as hell, Peri.

----------

Perianne (10-14-2013)

----------


## unclesammysays

You are a Closet Coward. You are probablly afraid to open your mouth and talk that way in front of a Black. Most racists today are closet racists.

----------


## Roadmaster

> You are a Closet Coward. You are probablly afraid to open your mouth and talk that way in front of a Black. Most racists today are closet racists.


LOl if I have something to say, could care less what race it is.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You are a Closet Coward. You are probablly afraid to open your mouth and talk that way in front of a Black. Most racists today are closet racists.


Do you think that applies to everyone or just honkies, crackers, white trash, Betty Crockers, bleach boys and other assorted epithets closet racist cowards use against white people? 

From your blog:



> I saw a documentary yesterday about Mexican Americans. Another shameful story about racism in our country. A Mexican American that received the Congressional Medal of Honor in World War II, but could not eat at a restaurant in Texas ! Can you believe this crap ? And all I get today  from most Whites is “move on”, that was the past. Well Screw you, Scumbags. It should be shoved down your throat. Why should it be shoved down their throat ? Because it makes non whites FEEL GOOD, and that is a good enough reason. You always try to get away from the sins of your Parents and Grandparents. Well, like I’ve said before, more and more non whites are entering the country and someday the tables will be turned. But it’s not only racism of the past they want to ignore, they do the same thing when they are confronted with their greed, materialism and indifference toward the underpriveledged etc., etc. They also swear up and down they are not racists. Baloney. Once again I will say that alot of these people are CLOSET RACIST COWARDS.
> http://www.UncleSammySays.US

----------


## Roadmaster

> You always try to get away from the sins of your Parents and Grandparents.


 How about yours. Many Africans sold slaves too and slavery is still alive and well in some African countries. I have no guilt and could care less if you hang onto hate.

----------


## patrickt

People who focus on the sins of someone else's antecedents are trying to hide from their own, very personal, very current sins.

----------


## Trinnity

> You are a Closet Coward. You are probablly afraid to open your mouth and talk that way in front of a Black. Most racists today are closet racists.


*Sir, you're welcome here, but don't insult people. We don't treat each other that way here. Everyone is pretty civil and I'd appreciate it if you'd be civil too.*
 @unclesammysays

----------


## Coolwalker

> You are a Closet Coward. You are probablly afraid to open your mouth and talk that way in front of a Black. Most racists today are closet racists.


We don't have any racists here, just race baiters.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> We don't have any racists here




You're a comedian!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> We don't have any racists here, just race baiters.


LOL.  I hope that's a joke because if it's not, it's a lie or severely demented.   

Note the general content of this thread for proof.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (10-15-2013)

----------


## Archer

> LOL.  I hope that's a joke because if it's not, it's a lie or severely demented.   
> 
> Note the general content of this thread for proof.


The term #racist is overused! Stating observed facts as well as empirical, anecdotal and statistical evidence is too often called racism.

----------

2cent (10-19-2013)

----------


## Mainecoons

Mexicans are even louder.  They love their monster car stereos.

I spend much of the year in central Mexico.  It is a regular sight to see a car with a stereo that is worth more than the car.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> The term #racist is overused! Stating observed facts as well as empirical, anecdotal and statistical evidence is too often called racism.


Can't disagree there.  People will play the race card simply for disagreeing with them.   OTOH, some people are all to happy to jump to the conclusion that if a person is black, they deserve what they get.

----------

Archer (10-15-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Can't disagree there.  People will play the race card simply for disagreeing with them.   OTOH, some people are all to happy to jump to the conclusion that if a person is black, they deserve what they get.


I know plenty of good black people and plenty of shitty whites. People in general (race be damned) get what the fuck they earn.

----------


## Gemini

> I once paid nearly $600 for a navel ring.


You paid nearly that much for a navel ring?  

Sounds like you got had man.  What utility does a navel ring serve for anyways?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I know plenty of good black people and plenty of shitty whites. People in general (race be damned) get what the fuck they earn.


In general, I agree.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You paid nearly that much for a navel ring?  
> 
> Sounds like you got had man.  What utility does a navel ring serve for anyways?


I think it's a matter of personal choice.   Some people like cars, clothes, fancy houses, etc.  

I'm pretty modest in my choices, but then I do spend money on things other people might question.  Each to their own.

----------

Gemini (10-15-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> I think it's a matter of personal choice.   Some people like cars, clothes, fancy houses, etc.  
> 
> I'm pretty modest in my choices, but then I do spend money on things other people might question.  Each to their own.


I just find it mind boggling as to why another human being would pay for it.  But like you said, to each their own.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I just find it mind boggling as to why another human being would pay for it.  But like you said, to each their own.


I'm not into jewelry.  I have wear no rings and rarely wear the necklace mentioned above.  OTOH, I have a really nice assortment of firearms and electronic gadgets.  Nothing to exotic (i.e. expensive) but still things that could mostly be considered "luxuries" or paid for with "disposable income".

----------


## Perianne

> We don't have any racists here, just race baiters.


I am not racist.  But stuff like this is funny:

Attachment 1335

----------


## President Peanut

I think the issue isn't how loud they are (or are not). The issue is the lack of understanding of basic English. I'm not saying that they are stupid; quite the opposite. I remember having some really intelligent Soldiers that were black. They knew English and spoke quite well. However, I noticed their entire attitude changed if they were around a lot of other blacks. I never asked because I didn't give it much thought, given everything else on my plate at the time, but I must admit I was always curious as to why this is. I suppose I do the same thing when I move from socializing with wealth back to my own poor people, but I know I always speak the same. Those Soldiers seemed to immediately forget all grammar and basic English. Maybe it is cultural, I don't know. I do know that we have seen first hand what happens when that "culture" becomes 100% dominant, as evidenced from the gal in the Zimmerman trial that could not speak adequately enough for a reasonable person to understand her. What's more disturbing is the lack of literacy rates among the black community. But that is for another thread...

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Cultural differences is just among blacks as anyone who listens to a conversation between a California surfer dude, a Maine fisherman and a South Texas redneck would soon find out.  :Big Grin: 

As Randy mentioned, a lot of this goes back to education; specifically literacy.

----------


## Karl

> I'm over there now. Already running into flamebaiters....there's one named Germain with a big ole lib chip on his shoulder just throwing it out there. What an amateur.


Yeah I got a sok over there right now I am masquerading as a woman though

Can you guess which one @Trinnity

----------


## Trinnity

> Yeah I got a sok over there right now I am masquerading as a woman though
> 
> Can you guess which one @Trinnity


No, because I'm not over there posting. I'm at PH though....lolololol.......and the libs tried to troll me and gave up.

----------


## Trinnity

> I think the issue isn't how loud they are (or are not). The issue is the lack of understanding of basic English. I'm not saying that they are stupid; quite the opposite. I remember having some really intelligent Soldiers that were black. They knew English and spoke quite well. However, *I noticed their entire attitude changed if they were around a lot of other blacks. I never asked because I didn't give it much thought, given everything else on my plate at the time, but I must admit I was always curious as to why this is.* I suppose I do the same thing when I move from socializing with wealth back to my own poor people, but I know I always speak the same. Those Soldiers seemed to immediately forget all grammar and basic English. Maybe it is cultural, I don't know. I do know that we have seen first hand what happens when that "culture" becomes 100% dominant, as evidenced from the gal in the Zimmerman trial that could not speak adequately enough for a reasonable person to understand her. What's more disturbing is the lack of literacy rates among the black community. But that is for another thread...


Gotta fit in. If not, they'd be accused of acting white.

----------


## Perianne

If I were black I would be loud and say muthaf'er a lot.  hahahaha.  I crack myself up sometimes.

----------


## Dan40

> Gotta fit in. If not, they'd be accused of acting white.


What happened to "Uncle Tom?"

----------


## JustPassinThru

> What happened to "Uncle Tom?"


Only old, respectful blacks get that moniker.  The young ones who behave seriously and courteously, are called "oreos" or "acting white."  It's a real insult.

----------


## Dan40

> Only old, respectful blacks get that moniker.  The young ones who behave seriously and courteously, are called "oreos" or "acting white."  It's a real insult.


I dropped out of Ebonics school.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I dropped out of Ebonics school.


I've had the great pleasure of living with them.  Not by choice, as it happens.  The military doesn't give a damn if you don't like the breed of alleged human who's soiling the bunk underneath you...so you choke it down and suck it up.

----------

President Peanut (10-19-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> I've had the great pleasure of living with them.  Not by choice, as it happens.  The military doesn't give a damn if you don't like the breed of alleged human who's soiling the bunk underneath you...so you choke it down and suck it up.


I'm a veteran, I've lived with them too.  I've also fought with and against them.  Played sports with and against them.  Mostly in sports, one can appreciate blacks as individuals.  And as individuals, they, and us, can be judged on our own merits.  Many black individuals pass judgement, some excellent.  As a people, they leave almost EVERYTHING to be desired.

Blacks need much more individualism and absolutely no blackness.

I'm of Irish descent.  Other than green on St Paddy's day, I'm an individual 364 days a year.

Blacks need to be individuals, not blacks.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I'm a veteran, I've lived with them too.  I've also fought with and against them.  Played sports with and against them.  Mostly in sports, one can appreciate blacks as individuals.  And as individuals, they, and us, can be judged on our own merits.  Many black individuals pass judgement, some excellent.  As a people, they leave almost EVERYTHING to be desired.
> 
> Blacks need much more individualism and absolutely no blackness.
> 
> I'm of Irish descent.  Other than green on St Paddy's day, I'm an individual 364 days a year.
> 
> Blacks need to be individuals, not blacks.


I agree with that.  In theory.

In practice, it happens so seldom...it seems genetically impossible.  Like expecting a cat to behave like a dog...a cat needs more "dog-ness."

When it happens I'll applaud.  Until it does, I'll believe it impossible.

----------


## Dan40

> I agree with that.  In theory.
> 
> In practice, it happens so seldom...it seems genetically impossible.  Like expecting a cat to behave like a dog...a cat needs more "dog-ness."
> 
> When it happens I'll applaud.  Until it does, I'll believe it impossible.


All peoples are capable of acting in a decent manner.  Its not genetics, its cultural.

----------

usfan (10-17-2013)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> All peoples are capable of acting in a decent manner.  Its not genetics, its cultural.


That just begs the question.

*Why do we not SEE IT.*

Not in the ghetto.  Not in the military.  Not in Disneyland.

Not in America; not in Canada; not in Africa.

----------


## RMNIXON

> All peoples are capable of acting in a decent manner.  Its not genetics, its cultural.



Then ask yourself what part of the culture is expanding?

If you remove race from the equation then you are left with the social and economic factors. The lower classes, often less intelligent and motivated, are breeding a lot faster than their more educated and well behaved counterparts. Upper and Middle Class educated families tend to have fewer children and are more responsible with those they have. This is also true for whites, but why so prevalent among blacks and some other minorities?

Could it have anything to do with decades of welfare, broken families, and the PC notion that the under culture are the true representatives of the culture? The last thing a black person wants is to be accused of acting white these days. 

You can thank a lot of White Liberals for that mess IMHO.

----------


## Dan40

> Then ask yourself what part of the culture is expanding?
> 
> If you remove race from the equation then you are left with the social and economic factors. The lower classes, often less intelligent and motivated, are breeding a lot faster than their more educated and well behaved counterparts. Upper and Middle Class educated families tend to have fewer children and are more responsible with those they have. This is also true for whites, but why so prevalent among blacks and some other minorities?
> 
> Could it have anything to do with decades of welfare, broken families, and the PC notion that the under culture are the true representatives of the culture? The last thing a black person wants is to be accused of acting white these days. 
> 
> You can thank a lot of White Liberals for that mess IMHO.


It has to do with all that, and all that is cultural, not genetic.  And for those with no job or hope, fucking is a damn fine way to fun away the time.

We upper class think so to.  But we know children is an economic issue.  Those that are on welfare, children are a positive economic factor.

Just so you understand, I cannot stand to be around 99% of blacks groups.  I find them loud, rude and obnoxious.  But that is not any peoples genetics.  Its cultural and massive stupidity by the govt.

----------


## RMNIXON

> *Just so you understand, I cannot stand to be around 99% of blacks groups.  I find them loud, rude and obnoxious.  But that is not any peoples genetics.  Its cultural and massive stupidity by the govt.*



I have an even broader cultural experience......

Have you been around loud and obnoxious hispanics who look at you like you have the problem when you can't speak Spanish? 

And my all time favorite in SoCal, the new wave of lower class Asians. If you don't think Asian people can be stupid, rude, with no interest in cultural assimilation, then think again. 

Coming to a City Near YOU!  :Sad20:

----------


## JustPassinThru

It's not JUST economic factors or social classes.

When I was young (23) and broke, and traveling from Houston to Ohio with a ten-year-old car and $150 in my pocket (the money was worth a lot more, but the car was a lot older than a ten-year-old car of today) I had an ugly breakdown.  In West-by-God Virginia.  Alternator fried.

All I knew at first was the smell of electronics burning, under the hood and drifting into the car.  And the ALT light was on.  It was mid-afternoon on a Friday...I was in a little town.  The West Virginia Turnpike was closed for road improvements (I guess that's a constant state of affairs, keeps Democrats working) and I was in a little town.  Don't even recall the name of it now.

The guy working the service bay at the gas station I stopped at, took it right in and found the problem fast.  Problem was...IT TOOK MONEY to fix it.  There was no one I could tap.  I didn't have a credit card; ATMs were going to be another year in appearing.  I had a checkbook but there was about six dollars in the account.

We talked, the mechanic and I.  He said he knew of a junkyard outside of town, belonged to someone from his church.  He'd try to call them, see if they could help me out.

He called.  He got permission and I got directions.  Keep in mind, all this starting and running and the battery's not charging.  And we're getting on towards dusk.

When I got there, the guy found that the alternator he had wouldn't work.  He thought he had another that would fit, but it was at the far end of the yard...and anyway, it was dark out there.  And it was getting close to the kids' bedtimes...his junkyard was an old farm, and he lived in the farmhouse.

We talked, this time about my situation.  I didn't have the money for a Holiday Inn.  I'd been sleeping in the back of the car...it was a Pinto station wagon.  He invited me to spend the night, he said he'd leave one door open on his shop so I could use the facilities in there.  Would I care to join them for evening devotions?

How could I refuse?

Devotions took half an hour; during which he invoked God's mercy on this boy traveling through, that he might make it safe and perhaps not find it necessary to take such chances again.  After devotions were a bedtime snack...I hadn't had dinner, so that slice of banana bread was dinner.  Off to the back of the car, and trying to remember what wild creatures roamed West-By-God Virginia.  Rattlers?  Wildcats? Bear?

Next morning, he found an alternator...it almost but didn't quite fit.  By bending and prying he got it on; the belt wasn't straight but as it turned out it worked fine for another year (I only replaced it because I had the money and had it apart for something else).

His charge for that?  He wrote a bill; and told me to give that amount to either my church (I didn't have one, but I didn't say it) or the local Baptist Church where I was at.  I did; sort of - three years later I gave that amount in his name to the local Salvation Army.

This was a guy who lived hardscrabble on a dead farm surrounded by wrecked cars and a burning need to feed his kids.  He didn't try to get my last $150 out of my pocket and into his; he IDENTIFIED with my problem.

That's the difference...between one class of poor people and another class of "poor people."

----------

Perianne (10-18-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> It's not JUST economic factors or social classes.
> 
> When I was young (23) and broke, and traveling from Houston to Ohio with a ten-year-old car and $150 in my pocket (the money was worth a lot more, but the car was a lot older than a ten-year-old car of today) I had an ugly breakdown.  In West-by-God Virginia.  Alternator fried.
> 
> All I knew at first was the smell of electronics burning, under the hood and drifting into the car.  And the ALT light was on.  It was mid-afternoon on a Friday...I was in a little town.  The West Virginia Turnpike was closed for road improvements (I guess that's a constant state of affairs, keeps Democrats working) and I was in a little town.  Don't even recall the name of it now.
> 
> The guy working the service bay at the gas station I stopped at, took it right in and found the problem fast.  Problem was...IT TOOK MONEY to fix it.  There was no one I could tap.  I didn't have a credit card; ATMs were going to be another year in appearing.  I had a checkbook but there was about six dollars in the account.
> 
> We talked, the mechanic and I.  He said he knew of a junkyard outside of town, belonged to someone from his church.  He'd try to call them, see if they could help me out.
> ...


A wonderful, heart warming, touching, completely off topic story.

----------

Perianne (10-18-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> A wonderful, heart warming, touching, completely off topic story.


 @Dan40, you funny, lol.

----------


## Rudy2D

> This was a guy who lived hardscrabble on a dead farm surrounded by wrecked cars and a burning need to feed his kids.  He didn't try to get my last $150 out of my pocket and into his; he IDENTIFIED with my problem.
> 
> That's the difference...between one class of poor people and another class of "poor people."


The guy was a Christian who took his faith seriously.  God provided him for you.   :Cool20:

----------

Perianne (10-18-2013)

----------


## Rudy2D

Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge Him, and He will direct your paths.

~Pr. 3:5-6

----------


## JustPassinThru

> A wonderful, heart warming, touching, completely off topic story.


No, not completely....although I could have tied it in better.

Need I say, those kind, extraordinary poor people were WHITE people?

Need I say that not everyone who acts like an animal in the ghetto, or even outside it, is poor?

No.  They have something ELSE in common.  Guess what it is... :Grin:

----------


## Network

Why are they so slow at convenience stores, walking down the sidewalk, and at the drive-thru?  

Cuz they can be, cracka.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Why are they so slow at convenience stores, walking down the sidewalk, and at the drive-thru?  
> 
> Cuz they can be, cracka.


Because many are genetically inferior.  That's no reason to hate them all.

----------


## Network

Why are crackas such mayonnaise-smelling white-collar slave-driving suit-crooks?

Because they mated with the fallen angels/aliens.  The Bible told me about whitey woman doing that.

----------

Perianne (10-18-2013)

----------


## Network

Nice pic, but you should worry more about the sacred heart and the hand sign than the race.

----------


## Dan40

> No, not completely....although I could have tied it in better.
> 
> Need I say, those kind, extraordinary poor people were WHITE people?
> 
> Need I say that not everyone who acts like an animal in the ghetto, or even outside it, is poor?
> 
> No.  They have something ELSE in common.  Guess what it is...


If you have something to say, why didn't you say it?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> If you have something to say, why didn't you say it?


Sure.

Crime and criminal tendencies, attributed to poverty - are NOT tied to poverty.  Poor people can be, and frequently are, law-abiding, moral, even helpful and charitable.  Which is not surprising, when you realize:  Poverty doesn't cause crime.  Crime causes POVERTY.

Crime and criminal tendencies are MUCH more easily correlated to race.  Does race cause crime, or is one or several races more or less prone to criminal behavior?  Statistics suggest they are.

Just as black people cannot keep their voice down, they cannot control their base impulses - or empathize with others.  Not EVERY black; but far and away the majority.

I can show you plenty of neighborhoods and even whole cities (I live in one) where there is low crime, almost no violent crime...and almost no blacks.

I can NOT show you a black neighborhood that is a safe, clean neighborhood.  It doesn't always tie to money; but it almost directly can correlate to race.

----------


## 2cent

> The term #racist is overused! Stating observed facts as well as empirical, anecdotal and statistical evidence is too often called racism.


Thank you!

Right is right, and wrong is wrong; and it's the inability to _plainly communicate_ either or both out of fear of being labeled that which you are not IS KILLING THIS COUNTRY!
I, for one, refuse to be a part of it!

Oh...And why are black people so stinking loud?
They're insecure.

----------


## Archer

> Thank you!
> 
> Right is right, and wrong is wrong; and it's the inability to _plainly communicate_ either or both out of fear of being labeled that which you are not IS KILLING THIS COUNTRY!
> I, for one, refuse to be a part of it!
> 
> Oh...And why are black people so stinking loud?
> They're insecure.


Insecure white people are victims as well.

Yes loud and boastful can be seen as insecure but so is keeping quiet and hanging your head low.

----------


## Perianne

> Oh...And why are black people so stinking loud?
> They're insecure.


I disagree.  I have read studies that show that young black men have the highest self-esteem of any group.  I think they are loud because (1) they don't give a crap what anyone else thinks and (2) it is a mating call to fat, ugly, greasy white girls with low self-esteem.  It seems to work.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I disagree.  I have read studies that show that young black men have the highest self-esteem of any group.  I think they are loud because (1) they don't give a crap what anyone else thinks and (2) it is a mating call to fat, ugly, greasy white girls with low self-esteem.  It seems to work.


I've seen similar studies, but do not understand the mechanics of why that is.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3263756/



> A considerable amount of attention has focused on explaining differences in self-esteem, especially between African Americans and Whites (e.g., Crocker & Major, 1989; Gray-Little & Hafdahl, 2000;Rosenberg, 1979). One of the oldest perspectives on this issue is the reflected appraisals theory. According to Mead (1934), self-esteem is affected by the reflected appraisals of generalized othersthat is, perceptions of how generalized others (e.g., majority group members, society) view an individual or group. Thus, the prediction would be that, because African Americans are a stigmatized group in the United States (see Crocker & Major, 1989, p. 608), they will have lower self-esteem than members of the majority culture. It is less clear what the prediction would be for Asians, because some stereotypes for Asians are positive (i.e., the model minority stereotype).* The bigger problem, however, is that this theory is not supported by existing dataAfrican Americans seem to consistently report higher levels of self-esteem than Whites,* whereas Asian Americans report the lowest levels.
> 
> A second explanation is based on social comparison processes. Like the reflected appraisals theory, a social comparison approach might be used to generate the prediction that ethnic minorities (e.g., African Americans) will have lower self-esteem than the ethnic majority (e.g., Whites) because of cross-group social comparisons (see Gray-Little & Hafdahl, 2000). For example, if African Americans, on average, are more disadvantaged and they compare themselves to Whites who, on average, are more advantaged, then African Americans will report lower levels of self-esteem. *As noted above, this prediction is not empirically supported. An alternative possibility is that social comparisons are made**within ones own ethnic group (e.g., Gray-Little & Hafdahl, 2000; Rosenberg, 1979), in which case African Americans would compare themselves to other African Americans and likely have just as many opportunities to make downward social comparisons as members of more advantaged groups.*

----------


## Perianne

> I've seen similar studies, but do not understand the mechanics of why that is.


They have big peckers.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> They have big peckers.


A possible factor, but I think there is something else going on here.

----------


## Archer

Why did/do you do some of the things you do?

I was not loud, not a bully, did not stir the pot and tried not to stand out (yes I did stand out but...).

My mating tactic was simple. Be myself and try to fuck anyone up who fucked with me or my friends. I was the baddest motherfucker in the whole damn valley... It cost me :Frown:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

A lot things go into forming a person's personality.  So many, that it's very difficult to predict the behavior of just one person.  OTOH, when looking at trends of a group, those factors are reduced significantly and, therefore, it's easier to predict group trends because there are less variables to consider.

We're talking about race and male behavior here, but the self-esteem of women follow a similar trend.  Why?  It's not because of their peckers.  :Smile: 

I suspect there is something culturally related to these differences.

http://blackgirlsguidetoweightloss.c...e-than-others/
_It is very interesting to note that, even though black women are objectively less physically attractive than other women, black women (and men) subjectively consider themselves to be far more physically attractive than others._

Excerpted from Stupid Study: Why Black Women Are Fatter, Dumber, More Manly And Less Attractive Than Others | A Black Girl's Guide To Weight Loss

----------

Perianne (10-19-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> A lot things go into forming a person's personality.  So many, that it's very difficult to predict the behavior of just one person.  OTOH, when looking at trends of a group, those factors are reduced significantly and, therefore, it's easier to predict group trends because there are less variables to consider.
> 
> We're talking about race and male behavior here, but the self-esteem of women follow a similar trend.  Why?  It's not because of their peckers. 
> 
> I suspect there is something culturally related to these differences.
> 
> http://blackgirlsguidetoweightloss.c...e-than-others/
> _It is very interesting to note that, even though black women are objectively less physically attractive than other women, black women (and men) subjectively consider themselves to be far more physically attractive than others._
> 
> Excerpted from Stupid Study: Why Black Women Are Fatter, Dumber, More Manly And Less Attractive Than Others | A Black Girl's Guide To Weight Loss


Well, thank you!  That was wonderfully useless. :Smile:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Well, thank you!  That was wonderfully useless.


Well it seems to have irritated you, so it's not a complete loss.

----------


## Dan40

> Well it seems to have irritated you, so it's not a complete loss.


Irritated?  No, made me laugh at,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Irritated?  No, made me laugh at,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Nice attempt at saving face, but it's pretty clear you were irritated to the point of commenting.  Most people would just ignore something they have no use for but it got under your skin enough to respond. 

Thanks for commenting not once, but twice!!!

----------


## Dan40

> Nice attempt at saving face, but it's pretty clear you were irritated to the point of commenting.  Most people would just ignore something they have no use for but it got under your skin enough to respond. 
> 
> Thanks for commenting not once, but twice!!!


I have never been and will never be, "MOST PEOPLE," so your psychic powers have crashed and burned.

Try again later.

And saving face?  It should have been clear long ago that I couldn't care less about others opinions.  Politics, Movies, Books, restaurants, cruises, cars, whatever.  I decide what I like and ignore what others say.  That attitude has served me extremely well for more than 7 decades.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I have never been and will never be, "MOST PEOPLE," so your psychic powers have crashed and burned.
> 
> Try again later.


See?  You're still irritated!  Don't deny it, Dan.  Let it go.  Have a beer or a Hot Toddy if the temperature outside suits you.

http://robbwolf.com/2011/12/15/hot-toddy/

----------


## Dan40

> See?  You're still irritated!  Don't deny it, Dan.  Let it go.  Have a beer or a Hot Toddy if the temperature outside suits you.
> 
> http://robbwolf.com/2011/12/15/hot-toddy/


You lack the intelligence to irritate me.  But keep trying, it is hilarious.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> They have big peckers.


This brings out an important, if off-topic, point.

Yup, they're endowed well.  Maybe "well" isn't the word; I've heard/read complaints from women who simply weren't big enough for the fire-hose their partner had in his toolbox.  It doesn't sound like fun.

But...maybe young women today need to be taught that there's things to look for in a mate over and above "big peckers."  It may be fun to look at and maybe even use...but day-to-day satisfaction pales when compared to other, more-important qualities in a mate.

Such as, an even temperment.  Such as, whether he can get along with children (if that's what she wants).  Such as, basic character...does he value others as much as himself?  How is he when he doesn't get his way, when things aren't so smooth?

I have lived in a few cities where interracial dating was an absolute plague.  Maybe I should rephrase it; it wasn't interracial dating but black-man/white-woman dating.  In Denver, I worked near Colfax Blvd...the local Haight-Asbury neighborhood.  I'd see it again and again...a couple on a Friday evening.

HE would be wearing a zoot suit, with a purple fedora with an ostrich feather.  He's driving...a Mazda Miata.  You know it's not his.  His hand is out the window, knuckles almost dragging the pavement.

SHE is in the passenger seat...tastefully dressed in evening clothes.  She's turned to her "date" trying to talk to him; but his head is on a spring, spinning and bobbing, looking at anything female or any funny black-and-white cars.

He's taking her to dinner!

They're going in HER car, to a restaurant SHE chose; they'll pay for the meal with HER credit card, and when they're done they'll go to HER apartment, where he'll beat her - before or after sex.  But, he's taking me to dinner!

The same girls who leer wickedly about the big peckers on black guys, are the ones who show up in hospitals or morgues later.

----------


## RMNIXON

> No, not completely....although I could have tied it in better.
> 
> Need I say, those kind, extraordinary poor people were WHITE people?
> 
> Need I say that not everyone who acts like an animal in the ghetto, or even outside it, is poor?
> 
> No.  They have something ELSE in common.  Guess what it is...




I know a few thing about the great depression. What I learned from my grandmother who lived through it all. Nothing like personal experience.

And that "poverty" brought families together. Many generations in one house. If you could not work you spent your time taking care of everybody else. The children to grand folk. 

Today's poverty gives us broken families before they even get started, and waiting around for Government checks and free phones.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You lack the intelligence to irritate me.  But keep trying, it is hilarious.


Obviously you are irritated.  This has been clear from the beginning.  The more you deny it, the clearer it becomes to everyone.  

Intelligent, calm people walk away from things or people that irritate them.  Angry, irritated people stick around even as they are denying they angry and/or irritated. 

The proof is in the pudding, sir.  _Ipso facto_.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Intelligent, calm people walk away from things or people that irritate them.


Not always.  I was in line at a supermarket maybe 10 years ago; there were three guys and three girls two spaces back; one white guy--who was trying to convince all who heard him what a black-thug wannabe he was.  He was a least a foot taller and much stockier than I.  I got tired of hearing him bellow about how he was gonna slap-the-shit-outta this "white bitch" with whom he was dealing.  I figured him to be a coward.  I walked up to him--looked him right in the eye--and said "Why don't you shut the shit up?"  He shut up.  My plan--if he got hostile--was to tiger-punch him right in the plexus, then Shaolin-crane him in the head--then beat the living shit out of him.  Luckily for him, me, and all concerned--he opened not his big mouth again.

Point is--sometimes only a coward can walk-away.

End of story; you may comment.

----------


## Dan40

> Obviously you are irritated.  This has been clear from the beginning.  The more you deny it, the clearer it becomes to everyone.  
> 
> Intelligent, calm people walk away from things or people that irritate them.  Angry, irritated people stick around even as they are denying they angry and/or irritated. 
> 
> The proof is in the pudding, sir.  _Ipso facto_.


You're usually not this desperate.  Something must be bothering you.

Irritated?  Not at all.  You know people usually paint others with their own brush.  So your constant plea for me to be irritaded is very revealing.

I always consider the source.  Zero source, zero irritation.  Sorry.

Please keep posting, I'm enjoying your embarrassment.

Perhaps your lame irritation fiasco is an attempt to misdirect this thread away from how terribly loud, obnoxious, and rude you black people are?

----------


## 2cent

> Insecure white people are victims as well.
> 
> Yes loud and boastful can be seen as insecure but so is keeping quiet and hanging your head low.


True dat.  A shame more people don't employ the latter.

Black people are loud because they CAN be.  And ever since '08 they feel especially empowered and on a crusade to "get whitey."
It appears that acting uncivilized and concentrating on being as obnoxious as possible are the only the tools they have for "getting even."  
Though irritating, the best response is to yawn.

What a crying shame, though.  So many opportunities to improve their lot, yet, instead, prefer to spend their energy on anger and hostility.  
I'd say a lot of that is due to the ridiculous notion that people of other skin colors got to where they are simply by the color of their skin; not by drive, and hard work.

Talk about racist!

----------


## 2cent

> I disagree.  I have read studies that show that young black men have the highest self-esteem of any group.


I think people confuse "bravado" with "self-esteem."



> I think they are loud because (1) they don't give a crap what anyone else thinks


Oh, but they DO!



> and (2) it is a mating call to fat, ugly, greasy white girls with low self-esteem.  It seems to work.


LMBO! You be funny.

----------

